# Billy goat yard vac worth having around?



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I made a post about wanting to get a bagging mower to act as a vac to suck up clippings after scalping and general yard suckage. I ended up finding a 250$ honda hrx and am extremely happy with it.

I wasn't deliberate in looking for a billy goat yard vac but I stumbled upon one from a guy at work. He's asking like 50$ for it and acted like he would take less. He said it runs a little rough and prob could use a carb adjustment (it has a honda on it). But for 50$ would it even be worth the garage space of getting it? I figure if i can get it tube it up and sell it for 100$.

Anyone with thoughts or opinions on them?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Billy Goats are very good people. If you can get one that runs for $50 grab it. Before you sell it try it out on your leaves this fall. You won't sell it. New they start at $1500 or so.


----------



## rbljack (Apr 8, 2018)

that is dirt cheap!! if it runs and functions....grab it quick!!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I would find a spot in my garage for one if it was only 50 bucks.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I've had one for years and have mixed feeling about them. They are pretty good at what they are designed to do. The problem is the bags are huge, so you have to be super careful not to fill it over half full. Because the vacuum is essentially inflating the bag while it is running the only way to tell is by weight. They also take up a lot of space, but if you have room to spare, then no issue. eBay is the best place for spare parts/ bags.


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

marshtj said:


> I've had one for years and have mixed feeling about them. They are pretty good at what they are designed to do. The problem is the bags are huge, so you have to be super careful not to fill it over half full. Because the vacuum is essentially inflating the bag while it is running the only way to tell is by weight. They also take up a lot of space, but if you have room to spare, then no issue. eBay is the best place for spare parts/ bags.


I'm with you. I found one for $100 last year and got it knowing it was a great deal. I planned to use it when scalping in the spring and picking up leaves in the fall. It does a great job with leaves, although it is tiring without self propel. What surprised me is my Honda HRX seems to be better at pulling up clippings than the Billy Goat.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@wartee Well now y'all are making me second guess even picking it up. I was thinking it would suck up clippings better than the mower. I have a few trees in the back that do produce a good amount of leaves in the fall but if the HRX is better at picking up clippings might not be worth the garage space...which my wife isn't happy with already haha.


----------

